# YouTube embed for users with XXXX amount of posts



## GrowTech (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey I really wish that it would be possible for us people who have X amount of posts to embed youtube videos in our posts... This can be done easily if you check How to safely allow embedded YouTube videos? - vBulletin Community Forum

I think it would be a nice addition to the forums for those users that have video content, and grow room recordings...

Thanks!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 8, 2008)

I second this.
It would be an excellent addition to the site.
Plus it'd make Toke n Talk more fun


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2008)

Done
[youtube]K5Zrhkz8Cw4[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

how'd you do that?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

I just wanna see if this works ... There is an 'embed' link under the video descriptions ... I always wondered what that could be for ...


edit ; didn't work .. just came out with a bunch of codes..


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

You just type:

[ youtube ] (paste embed link here) [ / youtube ]

woo


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you rollipolli! <3


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2008)

google video has been added using [gv][/gv]

[gv]-4702613408628082904[/gv]


----------



## Arrid (Oct 8, 2008)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4Wm4DXkcj0[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

[ youtube ] (<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nUmPdS6NO3U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nUmPdS6NO3U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>) [ / youtube ]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

whatever.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2008)

just put in : nUmPdS6NO3U&hl [ youtube ] nUmPdS6NO3U [ /youtube ] ** without the spaces

[youtube]nUmPdS6NO3U [/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

rollitup said:


> just put in : nUmPdS6NO3U&hl [ youtube ] nUmPdS6NO3U [ /youtube ] ** without the spaces
> 
> [youtube]nUmPdS6NO3U [/youtube]



what? where did you find those codes? i sooo suck at this. 





[youtube]gnAVXMZ0940[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you rollitup!!


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 8, 2008)

you're welcome!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks rolli and grow! cool stuff!


----------



## sb101 (Oct 8, 2008)

woohoo good call growtech, thanks RIU!


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 8, 2008)

from now on I can start posting video DIY's rather than keeping track of stupid still jpegs.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

Without the spaces duh ... Should've specified that I guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

without all the other crap as well. you just need the video code. 



OpedQ-UCVSY


[youtube]OpedQ-UCVSY[/youtube]


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool vid ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> from now on I can start posting video DIY's rather than keeping track of stupid still jpegs.


you could have posted a link, ....... YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you could have posted a link, ....... YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing


not as cool fdd
[youtube]t3m4cypxU2I[/youtube]


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 10, 2008)

Great addition to the site!

Now how's about we get the doggone search function fixed?


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNWfqVWC2KI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNWfqVWC2KI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 10, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> Great addition to the site!
> 
> Now how's about we get the doggone search function fixed?
> 
> ...


Search works fine for me... what do you mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2008)

search works for me.


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree.

nice Vids I guess if your creative enough you can get it going yourself obviously.

Big Up!


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 10, 2008)

[ youtube ]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[ /youtube ] 


I filmed this Pato Banton concert real Irie Mon

Hmm cant get it to post right but theres the link


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

Land of the Free? said:


> [ youtube ]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[ / youtube ]
> 
> I filmed this Pato Banton concert real Irie Mon



You need to put [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] before and after the code..

WITHOUT spaces.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

Almost got it !! lol


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 10, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Almost got it !! lol


I swear I tried that too weird maybe because I edited like 10 times lol.

I wont give up!!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

It should work .. Look, just copy and paste this and delete the spaces in the youtube brackets..Don't do anything else.. See if it works.

[ youtube ] http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE...</param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>">http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE...</param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> [ / youtube ]


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 10, 2008)

OK here we go again.

[youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]

Still no work dude


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha

Maybe you're copying the wrong code? Make sure you're copying and pasting the 'embed' code .. You can find it in the video description..


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah never had problem except here. 

[ youtube ] [ /youtube ] 

Delete every space inside the brackets right. I did that. Damn it!


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 10, 2008)

watching....


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

[youtube] http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE...</param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>">http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE...</param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giyRUQjKcaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> [/youtube]


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

Hm. How odd.


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 10, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Hm. How odd.


 
Well I feel better that It's not just me.. LOL

I was about to start cussing and punching things. 

Wow did we just waste two pages or what? Thanksfor trying to help though!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

You probably just copied and pasted the code wrong... But I'm gonna let it go now... lol

No problem.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2008)

use this - [ youtube ] [ /youtube ]


and put this inside of it - v=giyRUQjKcaE




[ youtube ]v=giyRUQjKcaE[ /youtube ]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2008)

or not. i thought i had it.


[youtube]Vyfr1md9ARo[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2008)

ah, i had the extra "v=" in the code. need to remove that.


[youtube]giyRUQjKcaE[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2008)

remove all the spaces - [woutube]*[/woutube]

then just add the code - giyRUQjKcaE


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

Well that will make the whole process way easier ... It's all coming together now...


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 11, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Search works fine for me... what do you mean?





fdd2blk said:


> search works for me.


huh. A few weeks ago, it seemed like search wouldn't pull up anything more recent than August. I guess it's been fixed. Cool. I've been using google to search the site, but the built in search function is more powerful.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 11, 2008)

I've added a "how do i embed..." onto the Forum help thread.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 12, 2008)

MEL84yXh0[youtube]MEL84yXh0[/youtube]


----------



## dannyking (Oct 12, 2008)

[youtube]MEL84yXh0[/youtube]

come on!!!


----------

